# help with leo morphs please



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

hi guys just after a bit of help with these morphs as i've been told a couple of things.
1
















2
















3








4








and the other two i just prosume are normals with a bit of something hidden


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

1/2. Looks Patternless Albino
3. Sunglow
4. Tremper Albino its either Jungle or aberrant but cant see the tail to clarify
5. Hypo
6. Normal
7. High Yellow looks like it might have stripe influences.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Agree with Sam but I would say that the sunglow is a hybino personally.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> Agree with Sam but I would say that the sunglow is a hybino personally.


Thats where trade names come into it i class sunglows and hybinos as the same thing just two lines labelled with different names.


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

bit lost as i'v developed an extra leo, lol not that i'm complaining, lol

first 2 pics are no1 second two are no2 then there's the tremper:2thumb:


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

couple of extra shot's if it makes any difference

no 1's tail










then these are of no2




























cheers for the replies so far guys


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Thats where trade names come into it i class sunglows and hybinos as the same thing just two lines labelled with different names.


 
yep sunglow and hybino is the same thing, just different people called it diff things, its not even about tremper and bell lines, its just people who wanted to name it something different to get a sale. I've heard all things about them now, bells are hybinos and trempers are sunglows, super hypo tangerine makes then sumglows, hypos are hybinos and other random things people get into their heads lol, hybino and sunglow = same thing lol 

sorry for the rant, just got it alot lately with this and bugs me lol 

and i'd agree with you on the morphs of the ops leos aswell, although the bino may be bell, but can't see the eyes to clarify, looks to be quite slim aswell. 

and as for the tail shots, need tail shotd of the albino and eye shots aswell, (leo number 3). Then can say whether bell or tremper albino and jungle or abbarent,


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

The albino is a tremper albino without a doubt  can tell by the colour. 

Hybino's are normally Albino Hypo's and Sunglows are Superhypo Albinos well they should be but that's a different story. The Patternless I wouldn't say is an albino from those photographs, But with the photograph of the normals I think I see an albino tail which would make the albino a jungle.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Tempestas said:


> The albino is a tremper albino without a doubt  can tell by the colour.
> 
> Hybino's are normally Albino Hypo's and Sunglows are Superhypo Albinos well they should be but that's a different story. The Patternless I wouldn't say is an albino from those photographs, But with the photograph of the normals I think I see an albino tail which would make the albino a jungle.


 
have to disagree mate, sunglows was always hypo albino, then people started using super hypos, but most sunglows will be hypo albinos rather then super hypo albinos, and again would have to disagree with the albino comment, as i have had bell albinos that colour that would look like trempers, if it wasn't for the eyes and the fact that i knew they came from bell albino lines and had never seen a tremper. Although you may have a point on the patternless,


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok now I'm really confused, the first two pictures and the pic of the plain White tail tip are the same Leo, then the third and forth pic + the White tail with brown bits and the light brown spots on the head also the plain yellow back with two white spots(that are disapeering now) they're all the second Leo. Then there's the third little female that's yellow and brown all over+ her tail is basically brown but seems to have White undertones

What am I looking for in the eyes, as the close up pics won't come out


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ok 


leo one is patternless, poss patternless albino, but cant make out eyes clear enough, does it have red tinge in the eyes and when it is exposed to light does it shut its eyes / is it light sensitive? 


leo 2, sunglow, which is hypo albino. to tell what strain albino you would 
need to look at the eyes, tremper albinos eyes tend to be a silver colour with red veins, bell albino will have more of a light pink colour to them.

leo 3 is albino to see what strain as above with the eyes, and if that is the tail of it in the pics with the normals then it looks to be an albino jungle, but it also looks very skinny so will need some feeding up. 

leo 4 is a hypo 

and leo 5 is a normal 

leo 6 is a normal could be classed as a high yellow and as said before looks like it may have some stripe influence to it,


----------



## astunner69 (Feb 27, 2010)

write i'v looked at this site and based on it and your discription

no 1. must be a patternless albino - bright yellow with pink tail and a deffinate silver colour with red veins but dosn't particulary seem light sensitive

no 2. is this a sunglow hypo tremper albino? is that write? eyes are clearly red veined, same as no.1

no 3. jungle albino as there's no banding on the tail. yes she's only small but she's on her own now and picking up nicely, she was in with a group of females.

we'll get there in the end, i will understand, lol


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

astunner69 said:


> write i'v looked at this site and based on it and your discription
> 
> no 1. must be a patternless albino - bright yellow with pink tail and a deffinate silver colour with red veins but dosn't particulary seem light sensitive
> 
> ...


 
yep you're getting there lol


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> have to disagree mate, sunglows was always hypo albino, then people started using super hypos, but most sunglows will be hypo albinos rather then super hypo albinos, and again would have to disagree with the albino comment, as i have had bell albinos that colour that would look like trempers, if it wasn't for the eyes and the fact that i knew they came from bell albino lines and had never seen a tremper. Although you may have a point on the patternless,


Not a problem always good to disagree it gives a healthy conversation  

But technically Sunglows are Super Hypo Albino and the Hybino is Hypo Albino, Because to eventually get a Sunglow you would require Hypo het albino and another hypo het albino put those together to get the Sunglow but what about those that ended up being Hypo albinos ? They were then named Hybino. So basically the sunglow is just the 'super form' of the Hybino, Trust me that albino will be tremper you can distinguish Bell and Tremper quite easily. 

:2thumb:


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Tempestas said:


> Not a problem always good to disagree it gives a healthy conversation
> 
> But technically Sunglows are Super Hypo Albino and the Hybino is Hypo Albino, Because to eventually get a Sunglow you would require Hypo het albino and another hypo het albino put those together to get the Sunglow but what about those that ended up being Hypo albinos ? They were then named Hybino. So basically the sunglow is just the 'super form' of the Hybino, Trust me that albino will be tremper you can distinguish Bell and Tremper quite easily.
> 
> :2thumb:


 
no doubt it is tremper, but i have seen some bells look almost identical colour wise to trempers, so some do throw you of lol. 
Wasn't it sunglow was hypo albino from one breeder, who first mixed the 2 genes, and then hybino was from another breeder who did the same and didn't want to take the name sunglow and chose to combne the 2 morph names to create the name. Sunglows to me have always been hypo or super hypo albinos, and hybinos is a name i never use, as it is just the same as a sunglow, theres a few breeders and sites that will agree with me on this, but then different strokes for diff folks lol, just with royals some people will call albino ghosts, albino hypos, and some people will call them sunglows, and some will call butter spiders sputter balls, others the bumble bee, just diff names for the same morph. And i agree debate leads to healthy discussions lol


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Tempestas said:


> But technically Sunglows are Super Hypo Albino and the Hybino is Hypo Albino, Because to eventually get a Sunglow you would require Hypo het albino and another hypo het albino put those together to get the Sunglow but what about those that ended up being Hypo albinos ? They were then named Hybino. So basically the sunglow is just the 'super form' of the Hybino.


This was my understanding aswell.


----------

